# hgone for brewed...anything else to consider?



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Guys I'm pretty much drinking brewed coffee these days and am considering what else is out there in terms of a dedicated grinder for pour over i.e V60

I'm currently using my SJ for this task (instead of the zassenhaus) and enjoy the ability to nail brew timings, albeit the doser SJ is really designed as an espresso grinder.

Grind quality and Zero retention are my primary concern. HGone would certainly be of interest (will be popping over to try out iroko's at some point soon) but is there anything else to consider up to that price point......

Or should I just live with the SJ which is already modded for zero retention.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Used Santos? Not zero retention tho. Whats become of espresso. I would say hausgrind but if you wanted if before Xmas......


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Grind quality and zero retention pretty much sum up the HG-One. It's also an immensely pleasing object to use. If you have the budget I can't see what else could be better in that price point.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

why is the santos not zero retention?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> why is the santos not zero retention?


Ok its got 0.2-4g like a Ek then..........

What would the Mazzer burrs be like for brewed on a hg1 tho...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i actually think that the santos would be a better grinder brewed due to the burr configuration, never tried the hg1 for brewed coffee so cant comment on the suitability, i think that patrick might be best place to offer advice on this.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Patrick used his vario for brewed until the ek turned up... Santos would surely rock for home brewed


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Cheers guys will have a little read up on the Santos.

Be nice to get some feedback on HG one for brewed.


----------

